# Post your ride



## Maximum_VPS (Aug 8, 2013)

~future ride~



"cross link to ~that site~"

http://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/12485/post-your-daily-ride#latest


----------



## perennate (Aug 8, 2013)

Eh, why post identical threads on LET/VPSBoard? At least should post link "cross-post"


----------



## RyanD (Aug 8, 2013)

Toys 



1996 BMW M3 setup for BMWCCA i-Stock class racing (yet it sits in the garage  )



2007 BMW 335i... I just sold it to my sister and bought a 2012 Prius C instead. I'm now getting 50-60mpg on my drive into work every day. A one-legged man on a bicycle can accelerate faster but I didn't buy it for that.

I guess I should also get some pics of the Prius and my wife's kid-mobile XC90


----------



## Maximum_VPS (Aug 8, 2013)

perennate said:


> Eh, why post identical threads on LET/VPSBoard? At least should post link "cross-post"


There diffrent sites ... cross-post added


----------



## happel (Aug 8, 2013)

RyanD said:


> 2007 BMW 335i... I just sold it to my sister and bought a 2012 Prius C instead. I'm now getting 50-60mpg on my drive into work every day. A one-legged man on a bicycle can accelerate faster but I didn't buy it for that.


I think for fuel economy a diesel is a far better idea than those ugly hybrids. For example a VW Golf TDI from 2012 does 60-75mpg, only 10s to go from 0-60 and is way better to look at ;-).


----------



## Francisco (Aug 8, 2013)

RyanD said:


> 2007 BMW 335i... I just sold it to my sister and bought a 2012 Prius C instead. I'm now getting 50-60mpg on my drive into work every day. A one-legged man on a bicycle can accelerate faster but I didn't buy it for that.
> 
> I guess I should also get some pics of the Prius and my wife's kid-mobile XC90


I bet you could tie a cart to him and he'd charge less than the going rate of gas 

Francisco


----------



## Ruchirablog (Aug 8, 2013)

Francisco said:


> I bet you could tie a cart to him and he'd charge less than the going rate of gas
> 
> 
> Francisco


Heard you got a beemer too. Mind sharing some pics? X_X


----------



## Francisco (Aug 8, 2013)

Ruchirablog said:


> Heard you got a beemer too. Mind sharing some pics? X_X


Hahaha that was an ongoing joke.

I've never had a car nor do I have a license 

I put all of my money back into the company or stash it away for safe keeping.

We almost got one for Aldryic but the dealer was being a dick from what I heard.

Francisco


----------



## Ruchirablog (Aug 8, 2013)

Francisco said:


> nor do I have a license


   :blink:


----------



## RyanD (Aug 8, 2013)

happel said:


> I think for fuel economy a diesel is a far better idea than those ugly hybrids. For example a VW Golf TDI from 2012 does 60-75mpg, only 10s to go from 0-60 and is way better to look at ;-).


With tax credits and fuel costs, this ends up having a much lower operating cost. I did also look at the TDIs, they had higher insurance premiums, cost about $7k more for comparable features and mileage (mine had 3k miles on it).


----------



## RHServices (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## 365Networks (Aug 8, 2013)

Ruchirablog said:


> :blink:



Victoria is a small city for being a capital city. You can easily get around via public transportation, or simply walk. Where I live I have literally everything I need within a ~3 minute walk.  No need for a car right now!


----------



## happel (Aug 8, 2013)

RyanD said:


> With tax credits and fuel costs, this ends up having a much lower operating cost. I did also look at the TDIs, they had higher insurance premiums, cost about $7k more for comparable features and mileage (mine had 3k miles on it).


Ok, sound like you did your research .


Cars are really taxed into oblivion over here (of every new car you buy almost 40% is tax). But both the prius and the TDIs (all cars that emit less than a defined amount of CO2 per km) benefit from the same tax-reductions. (only 21% VAT)


Over here the VW is about €2k cheaper to buy and since diesel is 20% cheaper than gasoline....


Weird how that works huh.


----------



## Ruchirablog (Aug 8, 2013)

365Networks said:


> Victoria is a small city for being a capital city. You can easily get around via public transportation, or simply walk. Where I live I have literally everything I need within a ~3 minute walk.  No need for a car right now!


Yah but not having a drivers license seems strange


----------



## bizzard (Aug 8, 2013)

Here goes my ride.



The *Hercules Roadeo Torrent VX*

Bought this almost an year ago and I drive on this to office, when its not raining. For all other travel, I prefer public transport. Though I know how to drive cars and bikes, I haven't taken the license yet.


----------



## RyanD (Aug 8, 2013)

happel said:


> Ok, sound like you did your research .
> 
> 
> Cars are really taxed into oblivion over here (of every new car you buy almost 40% is tax). But both the prius and the TDIs (all cars that emit less than a defined amount of CO2 per km) benefit from the same tax-reductions. (only 21% VAT)
> ...


Here Gasoline is ~10% cheaper than diesel. Visable (paid by me) vehicle taxes are quite low. The prius itself was $20k USD, paid about $1200 in taxes on it at purchase, no yearly taxes, just tag registration ($20) so it really only comes down to fuel and basic maint for operating costs. Things like brakes last for ever because of the regenerative breaking versus a regular car.


----------



## dmmcintyre3 (Aug 8, 2013)

Not my picture, but it's almost the same truck.


----------



## ThePrimeHost (Aug 8, 2013)

RyanD said:


> just tag registration ($20)


Only $20 in GA?  It's $70 - $75 here in TX.



This isn't mine but almost just like it.


----------



## manacit (Aug 8, 2013)

ThePrimeHost said:


> Only $20 in GA?  It's $70 - $75 here in TX.


$100/yr here in WA State



My 'lil protege - not much, but I got a good price and it's not like I'm going to park something nice in the city.


----------



## drmike (Aug 8, 2013)

bizzard said:


> Here goes my ride.
> 
> 
> 
> The *Hercules Roadeo Torrent VX*


That looks mighty similar to a Trek VRX I had in the 1990's...


----------



## Tactical (Aug 8, 2013)

Good old hybrid 45+ mpg.


----------



## tonysala87 (Aug 8, 2013)

<---- my ride, see my gravatar. i live in the city


----------



## drmike (Aug 9, 2013)

I love bicycles.  I ride an urban commuter with internal gearing, rear rack with bags, front Shimano dynamo hub.... A rear red LED light strip I cobbled together and a 900 lumen front light that runs from a 12v pack I made.

My other active rider is a two wheeled recumbent made by Sun.  100+ PSI tires.  Read rack and bags.  Similar front and rear taillights  I made.  I think I have 3 headlights on there currently.  About 1500 lumens.  Rear light is probably 100+ lumens and I have side SMD light strips on both sides that probably do 200 lumens per side.  No one can claim they can't see me on the road.   The headlights are bright enough that I get high beam flashed at night time.  Beam width on the 900 lumen lamp is 180 degrees, while the two other front lights are more like 65 degree spots.

Packing a solar trip computer on that and some other accessories.  It's a never ending project.

Have another 4-5 project bikes


----------



## MannDude (Aug 9, 2013)

Damn, nice sounding whips buffalooed.

I walk. It's good for you. I see things on the way.

Plus my last car broke down on the outskirts of St. Louis. It was a 2001 Honda Accord LX. All the bells and whistles. It served as my home for two days while I awaited rescue from a family member, haha. Haven't replaced this car yet.


----------



## drmike (Aug 9, 2013)

Bikes are great, but carrying cargo / groceries /etc. is a serious problem. 

I have an exotic Xtracycle project that lingers in my bike workspace.  It's a bolt on sub frame that extends the bike length to about the rough size of a Harley dressed up motorcycle.   With the Xtracycle you can tow 250 pounds and it has sidebags and I have the bottom cargo slings for strapping boxes down and bulky stuff.  I've done beer runs on it.  Works best with two cases balanced on each side.  Yeah, mine is many years old and not the odd stuff on their site now   http://www.xtracycle.com/

Oh yeah, that bike has a gas motor which I get 350 MPG out of and it does 35MPH and climbs mountains.   Now to get it to stop breaking spokes --- it's a direct drive belt setup.  Bunch of other custom work on that bike too.  Custom mounts, handlebar expansion bar for accessories, dual fuel can mounts (camping fuel bottles in dual water bottle cages), etc.

My city commuter has a kid style bike trailer I take out when heading to farmers market.   The trailer actually is chromolly (steel) and has a hard back seat that folds into a flat surface for boxes and things.   Pretty alright for an throwaway.  Had to improvise with the mount though since it was long gone / missing.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 9, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Bikes are great, but carrying cargo / groceries /etc. is a serious problem.
> 
> I have an exotic Xtracycle project that lingers in my bike workspace.  It's a bolt on sub frame that extends the bike length to about the rough size of a Harley dressed up motorcycle.   With the Xtracycle you can tow 250 pounds and it has sidebags and I have the bottom cargo slings for strapping boxes down and bulky stuff.  I've done beer runs on it.  Works best with two cases balanced on each side.  Yeah, mine is many years old and not the odd stuff on their site now   http://www.xtracycle.com/
> 
> ...


Still better than just buying what you can comfortably physically carry in one trip. Certain days I'll make a trip to the store in the AM and then again in the PM to get what I need.

I'm no stranger to bikes, used to BMX for many years and would build my own. Lace my own wheels and all that, last bike was around $1,200 or so custom. It's more or less in parts now as I've gotten older, can't ride a 20" BMX anymore. Been thinking of building a 24" or 26" hardtail MTB though.

Downtown is full of hills, so I need to get a nice little geared bike for that. Well, I guess a fixed gear would work with the proper gear ratio but it's still a PITA to pedal up hills on a fixed gear.

What would you recommend for a decent road bike with saddle bags and a basket?


----------



## drmike (Aug 9, 2013)

I recommend shopping the local Craigslist or similar.  Ebay is good too.  Lots of find bikes people with liberal spending buy and never ride.  

I only buy used bikes   Like everything else, lose mass value day one.

I'd keep eyes on Ebay for a Yuba Mundo, Xtracycle, etc.  All are cargo bikes and derived from the Xtracycle.   Surly Big Dummy is a rigid full bike on the design and Surly and just simply awesome.

Outdoor store REI has some nice house brands modeled under Novara brand.

I highly recommend the Xtra's and derivatives since people buy those sometimes and can't sell them locally so can be quite the deal (not everyone wants one).

Bike accessories get mighty expensive.  So getting a full setup on the cheap is a big saver.  Rear cargo packs are umm small and oh $50-100 + the rack.

Check Xtracycle site out. They now have a sidecar rig for the frame  Would make keg transports possible, well easier.

Ebay: cargo bicycle


----------



## drmike (Aug 9, 2013)

PS: If you get back into biking @MannDude and don't get an Xtracycle, you can make do with the kids trailer for store runs.  They tend to carry around 100 pounds.  Large long stuff is an issue, like lumber, conduit, etc.

When you outgrow those, there are these:

http://www.bikesatwork.com/bike-trailers/customers

That's how I roll.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 22, 2013)

MannDude got a hot new whip. New project bike. These are the 'before' photos, I'll post some 'after' photos after I clean her up and give her some TLC.









$30 well spent, I think. Toying with the idea of putting an engine/motor on it.


----------



## hcjake (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Coastercraze (Dec 23, 2013)

I drive a 2103 Buick Verano Luxo Blue Metallic (1SG with sunroof). I'll upload some pics when I snap some. Bought it back in May (memorial day sale) with GM employee pricing, tax, title, etc for about $25k. Gets pretty good gas mileage which is great since my commute to work is about 20 miles each way. Only downside to the blue is that it gets dirty pretty quickly.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 23, 2013)

Coastercraze said:


> I drive a 2103 Buick Verano Luxo


Damn dude. I figured by then we'd have hover cars. How'd you got the model so early? Amazing!


----------



## zshen (Dec 23, 2013)

Nothing fancy...2010 VW CC LUX and my winter/tow vehicle is a 2000 Jeep Cherokee Classic.


----------



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Dec 23, 2013)

I drive a 528i e39, from 1998 plus a subwoofer in the back, which I'm very proud of


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 23, 2013)

My annual spending for gasoline is $0. The monthly cost to park a car here is more than it costs to rent an apartment in many cities.  $300-$800 for an outdoor parking space, $600-$1500 for a space in a parking garage with a roof.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 23, 2013)

DomainBop said:


> My annual spending for gasoline is $0. The monthly cost to park a car here is more than it costs to rent an apartment in many cities.  $300-$800 for an outdoor parking space, $600-$1500 for a space in a parking garage with a roof.


Screw that.

I did own a 'nice' 2001 Honda Accord LX. Had all the features. Leather seats, moon roof, six disc CD changer, the works. Last year it broke down on me on the outskirts of St. Louis and due to my financial situation at the time I couldn't get it fixed, and after sleeping in it for two nights (was 300+~ from home) I abandoned it and later got a check for the scrap value of the car (around $300, aka 1/10th the value). It may have been an easy fix. Anyhow, back to my home town now. I live within a mile of a grocery store, so I walk. A few blocks from a laundry mat, and while a PITA to carry a heavy basket of clothes there and back, I walk. Not having a car has been kind of nice, as sitting on my ass all day working has made me grown soft compared to the days I did physical labor. At least walking is some exercise I'd not be getting otherwise.

I've been looking at old, 1970's motorcycles lately. Almost bought one for <$400 (Honda Cb450, 1975 I believe) a couple months ago that just needed some new brake lines and a new seat, and some TLC. I'm looking to get something this Spring and making it a project bike. I'd actually love to get a CB450 or something similar, I love the look of them when they're all done up nice like this:





That bike is pure sexy.


----------



## Coastercraze (Dec 23, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Damn dude. I figured by then we'd have hover cars. How'd you got the model so early? Amazing!


Via 4am postings lol. Nah it's a 2013. I dont even wanna know what hovercars we will have.


----------



## tragic (Dec 23, 2013)

DomainBop said:


> My annual spending for gasoline is $0. The monthly cost to park a car here is more than it costs to rent an apartment in many cities.  $300-$800 for an outdoor parking space, $600-$1500 for a space in a parking garage with a roof.


Geez, where do you live that it's so expensive?


----------



## Joodle (Dec 24, 2013)

Would love to post a photo of my bicycle i daily use(d) to go to the train station.. But it has been stolen a few weeks ago


----------



## NodeKid (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## blergh (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## MannDude (Jan 8, 2014)

Somebody left this baby out in the cold:



BACKSTORY: A few months ago I contacted the seller of this item about a 1975 (I think it was) Honda CB450... someone got the bike before me, but she had the above bike available 'soon' and wanted $850 for it... Too much, moved on.

I see today it became relisted, she's moving.... $200. It needs a new starter, but otherwise runs, she has the title, and needs some TLC.

Cleaned up, I think they look pretty nice:







Even better when trying to make a bobber or cafe racer out of them:













Some of the modded ones are crazy good looking (I think).

I walk everywhere, have a bicycle too... will be nice to have a project to work on outside of the house this spring and will be cool to take on local camping trips. Can't wait to get it cleaned up and running over time.


----------



## Kakashi (Jan 8, 2014)

I just past my big bike test a few months ago so still have what I used to ride before with the restricted license. Can't justify getting anything new till the summer :


----------



## mikho (Jan 8, 2014)

I alsopassed my big bike exam


----------



## blergh (Jan 8, 2014)

mikho said:


> I alsopassed my big bike exam


Woo! That bicycle looks just like a bike anyone who works at "kommunhuset" would use. Don't forget your helmet!

OT;

bought a few more, will post pics later.


----------



## mikho (Jan 8, 2014)

blergh said:


> Don't forget your helmet!


I won't. It's white and red...


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 8, 2014)

My primary means of transport before moving into the city:


----------



## blergh (Jan 8, 2014)

mikho said:


> I won't. It's white and red...


http://youtu.be/71uiOyjTD6Y


----------



## SrsX (Jan 8, 2014)

I just walk. Yes, I like to _save the planet._


----------



## MannDude (Jan 8, 2014)

SrsX said:


> I just walk. Yes, I like to _save the planet._


Me too. My car broke down in Missouri in 2012 and I just... left it there. Since then have been happily walking or bicycling. Though glad to have a project motorcycle to put around town on after I get it working properly.


----------



## switsys (Jan 9, 2014)

*Here's my 'eco'-ride.
Approximately 13 mpg.*


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 10, 2014)

For my daily routine: Feet. I need about 15 minutes to my job. So no need for a car.

But as a father you need one of those family cars:


----------



## MannDude (Jan 10, 2014)

switsys said:


> *Here's my 'eco'-ride.*
> 
> 
> Approximately 13 mpg.


Man I'd actually love one of those for camping trips. Please tell me you've got carpet and a couch in the back, ha.


----------



## switsys (Jan 10, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Please tell me you've got carpet and a couch in the back, ha.


Of course !


The whole floor is carpeted and there's usually a fold-out couch/bed in the back (right now I'm using it to transport 'stuff').


The back-seat is also a 'sofa', at least one person can sleep in it.


----------



## raidz (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## MannDude (Jan 11, 2014)

Just picked this up today. Needs work, namely new tires and a starter. Other than that, it seems to be in solid shape. Ugly as sin as the old owner abused her and spray painted it poorly in some areas.  I'll clean her up nice and get her purring like a kitten. All parts are on eBay and aftermarket stuff exists for damn near everything. The battery still has juice, got it charging right now. After that need to get it to turn over.


----------



## ThePrimeHost (Jan 12, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Screw that.
> 
> I did own a 'nice' 2001 Honda Accord LX. Had all the features. Leather seats, moon roof, six disc CD changer, the works. Last year it broke down on me on the outskirts of St. Louis and due to my financial situation at the time I couldn't get it fixed, and after sleeping in it for two nights (was 300+~ from home) I abandoned it and later got a check for the scrap value of the car (around $300, aka 1/10th the value). It may have been an easy fix. Anyhow, back to my home town now. I live within a mile of a grocery store, so I walk. A few blocks from a laundry mat, and while a PITA to carry a heavy basket of clothes there and back, I walk. Not having a car has been kind of nice, as sitting on my ass all day working has made me grown soft compared to the days I did physical labor. At least walking is some exercise I'd not be getting otherwise.
> 
> ...


My first bike was sub $450 honda. Not near as sweet as that classic ride shown above. I currently own a 2012 Harley 1200 Custom but I never ride it. I hit some gravel coming out of a stop sign in my neighborhood and laid it over. I repaired it but haven't had much desire to ride since.



MannDude said:


> Damn dude. I figured by then we'd have hover cars. How'd you got the model so early? Amazing!


My thoughts exactly! I LOL'ed.



switsys said:


> *Here's my 'eco'-ride.*
> 
> 
> Approximately 13 mpg.


Don't forget Mr. T, Murdoch, Face and Hannibal.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MVonyVSQoM


----------



## blergh (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm so jealous of those of you who can get bikes that cheap, people over here seem to think that it's only 50% off it's original price if it's over 10 years old.


----------



## MannDude (May 2, 2015)

Well, I am trying to sell my car so took it to the car wash today and snapped a couple photos.

I bought it for $800 and it runs like a crappy $800 car. Hoping to sell it and get a small truck like an S10 or Ford Ranger.



Picture makes it look almost good... Paint is peeling off the top. Has scuffs in the front bumper. Rear taillight is busted out... Trunk doesn't latch (as you can see). I'm okay with all that as it's just cosmetic stuff but would love a properly running small truck!


----------



## Gang Starr (May 9, 2015)

95 Chevy Impala SS


----------



## Amitz (May 9, 2015)

I drive a Volvo XC70. Best (and most unspectacular) car that I have ever had. Stock photo attached. Fun fact: Just because someone mentionned the "A-Team" - My wife knows the guy who owns the original van of the TV-series. He bought it some years ago at an auction. It is now in a garage near Dusseldorf in Germany.


----------



## tk-hassan (May 11, 2015)

I have Toyota Corolla 2.0 D


----------



## QuadraNet_Adam (May 11, 2015)

Here's my newest car (and my current daily driver), 2015 Mustang GT Premium.


----------



## MannDude (May 11, 2015)

Sweet ride @QuadraNet_Adam


----------



## Jacob (May 12, 2015)

I had a Corsa previously, but this is my daily ride and costs an absolute fortune to run.


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel (May 12, 2015)

Current Garage: 

1 - 2013 Mercedes S550 - not used very much only on certain occasions

2 - 2014 Toyota Avalon -  used for every day commute. 

3 - 2014 Honda cbr1000 fireblade

4 - Forgot what year Honda Cbr600rr (track bike)

and my wifes car which was cheaper than my toyota which is the mercedes CLA. 

ill post some pics up soon


----------



## Jonathan (May 12, 2015)

Daily driver: 2015 Mazda 6 GT

I also have a 2000 Silverado extended cab that used to be my daily driver.  Now it's for pleasure and towing [my lake toys].


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (May 12, 2015)

Jacob said:


> I had a Corsa previously, but this is my daily ride and costs an absolute fortune to run.


A fellow Tiburon! I just purchased a 2008 white Tiburon to play with a couple months ago. So far I really like it and the fact that it's a relatively uncommon car is a plus.


----------



## Jacob (May 13, 2015)

fizzyjoe908 said:


> A fellow Tiburon! I just purchased a 2008 white Tiburon to play with a couple months ago. So far I really like it and the fact that it's a relatively uncommon car is a plus.


Yep, I just need to de-badge it and put the tuscani/tiburon badges on, as for whatever reason I have the horrible Hyundai badge.


Do you have the V6?


----------



## NetDepot-KH (May 13, 2015)

What about this one?


----------



## MartinD (May 13, 2015)

Jacob said:


> Yep, I just need to de-badge it and put the tuscani/tiburon badges on, as for whatever reason I have the horrible Hyundai badge.
> 
> 
> Do you have the V6?


Probably because it's a Hyundai?


----------



## Gang Starr (May 13, 2015)

Not many guys here driving the old classic American muscle cars  


Aren't most of your proud Americans? I as a European love these muscle cars like the old Chevy Impala SS (I have one from 1995 as mentioned in my post before).


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (May 13, 2015)

Jacob said:


> Yep, I just need to de-badge it and put the tuscani/tiburon badges on, as for whatever reason I have the horrible Hyundai badge.
> 
> 
> Do you have the V6?


No, I have the 4 cylinder unfortunately. It was really hard to find what I was looking for (white 2008 Tiburon in good cosmetic/mechanical shape - I was pretty specific for a used car). For that reason I wasn't going to be too picky about the model. It does have the upgraded interior with leather seats though.

Most of the Tiburons I looked at were owned by teenagers and had some significant cosmetic issues.


----------



## Jacob (May 13, 2015)

MartinD said:


> Probably because it's a Hyundai?


I see where your coming from but that's not what I was implying. Upon the cars being built in the South Korean factories, Hyundai for whatever reason branded the UK versions as Coupes.. however European / US versions are branded as tiburon/tuscani - only difference is the badge.


----------



## Jacob (May 13, 2015)

fizzyjoe908 said:


> No, I have the 4 cylinder unfortunately. It was really hard to find what I was looking for (white 2008 Tiburon in good cosmetic/mechanical shape - I was pretty specific for a used car). For that reason I wasn't going to be too picky about the model. It does have the upgraded interior with leather seats though.
> 
> 
> Most of the Tiburons I looked at were owned by teenagers and had some significant cosmetic issues.


Yeah, mine has quite abit of cosmetic damage from the careless previous owner and when I can justify paying £750 - £1000 for a respray then I'll do it.


Other than that, no problems with them at all. Pretty nippy as well, despite being only 103 BHP.


----------



## MartinD (May 13, 2015)

I was being facetious 


They were called coupe here in the UK as it has/had a more sporty connotation.


I've driven them before. Not too bad as long as it's manual. The auto boxes in them are awful and do nothing for the slightly underpowered engine.


----------



## Geek (May 13, 2015)

I don't think I have any pictures of it currently, but my newest daily driver is an '09 Scion tC. Still the first _new_ car I paid cash for. Looking forward to getting it detailed right before Summer.

Before that I had an old Sunfire.
 





And this is my 1981 Lincoln Continental Mark VI Landau (aka "The Log").  

The battery once caught fire on the freeway.  I had to put it out with Pepsi. Spend about $500 a year in the TLC department.    
Makes a great Summertime ride if you don't mind paying for gas. I can fit two slender people through the moonroof.
I like big cars and I cannot lie. Comes with living near the hood.
 











P.S., I was once a teenager with a Civic.  Fart pipe and all.  Had some nice kit going, all of it welded/bolted to the car in some form or another.


----------



## Hxxx (May 13, 2015)

Cant see these links



QuadraNet_Adam said:


> Here's my newest car (and my current daily driver), 2015 Mustang GT Premium.


----------



## iWF-Jacob (May 19, 2015)

Just traded in my 1500 for a 2500 CTD this weekend, damn diesel is nice!


----------

